# Introducing, Camp Lucy!



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Posting this for Chandler. We are very excited about this new event and hope you will consider joining us!

Deb

It's fitting that I make this announcement so close to the one year
anniversary of Lucy's trip to the Rainbow Bridge.

September is going to be a very busy month for Dee and me. We have the 11th
Goldstock on Labor Day weekend in Pennsylvania,(Which I wouldn't miss for
anything!) then, on the weekend of the 12th of September, we will hold the
first annual Camp Lucy at Camp Robin Hood in Ossipee, New Hampshire. The
camp is all about enhancing the bond between you and your dog. It is not an
alternative to Goldstock but something different.

Goldstock is all about raising money to benefit rescues from all over the
country and having a great weekend with your golden. Camp Lucy is all about 
providing training and information on obedience, therapy work, agility,
wellness, tracking, and other activities to help bring a better insight 
into our dogs and strengthen that bond with them, plus the proceeds from Camp Lucy will be given out as grants to Rescue groups.

We have our website up and running so if you would like to learn more, 
Visit the site at:
http://www.goldstockfund.org/tgf/lucyslegacy.html

Goldstock helps golden rescue, while Camp Lucy helps people and canines.
Both events celebrate our love of goldens......


Camp Lucy is another part of our new venture, Lucy's Legacy.

Chan


Chan and Dee Rudd
Introducing Lucy's Legacy http://www.goldstockfund.org/TGF/lucyslegacy.html


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a website about Goldstock? The only thing I can find is info on the one last year.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

The Goldstock Event is run totally by Gail Lustig. Her last note to the lists was that the website would be up middle of July. 

Sorry, no other info available

Deb


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How do you make plans to go when there is no info?


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I have no input on the Goldstock Event, nor any control of how it is handled. For a few years The Goldstock Fund was responsible for the event. The last three years it is handled completely by Gail. Everyone is in the same boat waiting for this years info and registration to become available. 

If you have any questins about Camp Lucy, that I can help you with

Deb


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw that message today on Camp Lucy. It looks like a great camp, what a great honor to give to Lucy, she was a beautiful soul. I am so thankful for people like the Rudd's family to have room in their hearts/home for such a incredible dog. I'm trying to talk some friends from our local obedience club to go, it's a 11 hours trip for us so I don't know if I can convince them to go.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucy's story can still choke me up...what a special pup and parents.
It's one of the very first Golden Retriever stories I read before I even got my two


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This sounds really nice.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What happened to Lucy that she died? I know about her disability. She was phenomenal!


----------



## Chandler (Mar 31, 2008)

*Introducing Camp Lucy*



Debles said:


> What happened to Lucy that she died? I know about her disability. She was phenomenal!


Hi! Lucy, as you know, had only two legs. We knew for years that some day she would either injure one of them or one would just give out. Sadly, that day came almost a year ago. She could not put any weight on her right leg and it was impossible for her to do anything. She was in a lot of pain. We talked about ways to allow her to live comfortably while she recovered but there was no way we could think of. She was 10 1/2 and had severe shoulder separation and arthritis in both shoulders. We made the very difficult decision to let her go to the Bridge where she could run as she never could.

Chan


----------

